# Do you believe in the aliens, ghosts, and psychic phenomena?



## Jessica_1287 (May 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Magic447 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Angelovesnick (Jun 13, 2012)

Ghost and psychic's yes, aliens mostly no but am open to hearing what other's think.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Aliens: Is there life on another planet somewhere in the universe? Of course its probable 

Ghosts: Displaced seemingly sentient energies? Some people actually do experience these from time to time -- are they 'human souls'? No way to know that. 

Psychic phenomena: Do others sometimes know things that 'there is no reasonable way they could know?' -- Yes, this happens.

OP -- Are you asking if NTs believe in the paranormal in general, and have a pile of assumptions about these beliefs, enough to lump them into one group? That is not the correct way to approach the paranormal.

There are things science hasn't yet explained -- known unknowns, and even unknown unknowns, and that is where we find the paranormal.

Also, supernatural =/= paranormal.


----------



## Jessica_1287 (May 12, 2012)

I am asking because I just want to know.



And yeah, maybe I should've wrote "paranormal" instead of "supernatural". Whatever.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I don't believe or disbelieve a thing _a posteriori_ until I see rational empirical evidence for it one way or the other.

However, there are many things which can even be refuted rationally without the need for anything empirical, because they possess qualities that are necessarily contradictory _a priori_. Those things, I do not believe in, because they are not even rational. An example of this might be, a "square circle", or a being that is both omnipotent and benevolent.



I am inclined to recall that famous bit with one of my heros, Carl Sagan.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

Aliens? I haven't been to every planet out there, so I can't say definitively, but I can't see them being intelligent...maybe flagellates at best...

Ghosts -- crock of shit and as I've mentioned before, I'm comfortable with the idea of being a soulless ball of meat and zap.

Don't even get me started on psychics. I have yet to fulfill my promise to myself that I will murder Sylvia Browne...(though it should be noted that I lack the brash nature required to exact such revenge...I'd probably write a long, threatening letter, pussy out half way through and rewrite it to be polite and only vaguely threatening, then rewrite it _again_ and express that I am only _suggesting_ she learn how to operate some heavy machinery because a career change _is_ in order...but then I'd either pussy out and never send the damn thing, or one of my other friends would offer me chemical influence and I'd stick it in the mailbox, forget about it, pass out, and remember a week later that I had actually sent it and immediately become a paranoid bundle of frayed nerves, wondering how the hell am I going to explain to the cops the polite suggestions included in my letter? --and I'd go on the lam).


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Aliens? Of course I believe in them, they walk amongst us daily. Most the ones around here come from Mexico. *ba-dum ching* As for extraterrestrials I think it's a probability. With as vast as our universe is there is a likelihood that there is some other planet out there that has life on it. Is that planet in our solar system? No. Is it in our galaxy? Probably not. Is that life as advanced as us, is it just some rudimentary primordial ooze, or is it somewhere in between? That's a good question. Do I think that extraterrestrials are amassing to invade earth or are already here abducting hillbillies and giving them anal probes? I highly doubt it.

Ghosts? Well, I think that our consciousness is more dependent on energy sources than it is on an actual physical body. When you think about it, what makes us, us is nothing more than a series of electrical pulses and chemical reactions. Thinking about that combined with the knowledge that there is electromagnetic, atomic, ultraviolet, and heat radiation, amongst numerous other energy sources, swirling all around us and flying across the universe all the time with little to no physical constraints, well who says that sentience is _*solely*_ confined to a physical body as we know it? Is it implausible to think that there is sentience that exists out there without a physical body (aka spirits) or that our consciousness can continue to exist after the death of our physical bodies (aka ghosts)? I really don't foresee that as being outside the realm of possibilities.

Psychic Phenomena? Similar answer to ghosts. We have 5 basic senses that most people rely on, but we really have far more than that. Geese and other migrating birds have in innate sense of direction because they've developed their ability to sense fluxuations in electromagnetic and gravitational pulls. We have the sense of electromagnetic fluctuation we just don't use it as much so it's not as well developed. Instead we went and developed a sense of equilibrium which allows us to balance on two legs. Some people also have a bum joint which makes them more sensitive to barometric pressure changes which in turn allows them to sense the weather. So do I think that some people are more sensitive to the ebb and flow of matter and energy which gives them an indication as to events that have, are, or will happen without actually seeing or hearing them firsthand? Yes. Also with all the heat, friction/motion, chemical, sound, and electromagnetic energy that the human body produces I think it's totally plausible to believe that we can have an influence on the world around us without physically interacting with the world around us. Kind of like a remote control can direct electrical devices we might be able to "psychically influence" an event, except we're not exactly built like a remote control so any "influence" we might have would be about as effective as pushing a truck across an open field. So I guess I believe we can catch "psychic vibes", but no one can tell the future with absolute certainty and we can certainly _bend_ the laws of physics, but you can't outright break them by doing something like moving objects with your mind or anything.

So I guess you could say I believe in the probability of the supernatural and the paranormal.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Ghosts: No.

Psychic phenomena: No.

Aliens: Most likely. I find comfort thinking there isn't any, or they aren't intelligent/advanced enough to travel across galaxies, because I find the thought of a superior lifeform terrifying. I wouldn't be suprised if we found life in our own solar system though (microscopic, but life nonetheless).


----------



## D1sc0rd (Jun 12, 2012)

Ghosts: No
Physic Phenomena: No
Aliens: I don't think that they live among us, but I have my mind open


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Ghosts: Nope
Phsycic Phenomena: Big negatori
Aliens: Yes, but I don't think they travelled all the way to our planet just to stick a probe up someones anus.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Aliens: A definite possibility
Ghosts: Meh... I've had some weird experiences. But are they the imprint of a departed human? Doubt it.
Psychic phenomena: Maybe

So no real definite answers from me. Sorry guys. I probably should've just said "I'm sceptical, but open-minded."


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Aliens almost definitely exist in some form, with a universe as enormous as ours. 

I've had enough experience with a particular animal psychic that I think it could be possible. I'm convinced enough to try it out sometime so I can see if it's real. A lot of what I've heard could easily be guesses, but there are also a few things that I can't explain so easily, such as knowing about certain painful places. Such as a fly bite in a particular spot, a tooth that used to be infected...

I don't believe in ghosts, but I suppose they could be a possibility.

I guess I'm also skeptical but open minded.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Aliens: I find it highly arrogant and mathematically weak to presume Earth holds the only intelligent life form in this universe.

Super natural stuff like ghosts or gods: No. Not because I can't see it, but because it's not rational, human minds are highly suggestable, if you want to believe it I'm sure you'll see it. I'm open to being wrong.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Aliens: Almost certainly. While I can't say for sure that aliens exist somewhere out in the universe, it's incredibly improbable that this planet, which amounts to being less than a cosmic speck of dust is the only place in the entirety of all that exists that could possibly support life. It's incredibly far-fetched to assume that such a miraculous occurrence is even remotely possible. However, I do not believe that intelligent species capable of intergalactic travel have visited Earth at any point in human history. Perhaps at some point long, long, long, long ago, but not at any point within recorded history.

Ghosts: I do not know what ghostly phenomena are. I don't think they are the undead souls of the deceased, cursed to spend the remainder of their days on Earth (which really doesn't make sense, if you think about it; if being dead and gone is so much better than being alive and on Earth, then why would people who believe in ghosts remain afraid of death?). What they actually are, I haven't a clue.

Psychic phenomena: Now, there may actually be something here, but there are also a lot of people who like to bullshit and pretend they have psychic powers. I would immediately be skeptical of anyone claiming to possess these powers, but I am open to their existence, and willing to explore that possibility.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

As the ancient ghost of a psychic alien, I take the following advice to heart: "Believe in you who believes in yourself!"

Luckily, since the most intelligent people around (have come to :wink doubt my existence, I don't have to worry about anyone inventing a proton pack or psychic energy barrier anytime soon. Just as planned...


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

I have a question, how do ghosts and psychic phenomena have any relation to aliens??? I'm baffled as to why they are in the same question. unless you have some sort of belief I am perhaps naive to...??

anyway... I don't believe in ghosts because I don't believe in life after death. the whole concept of "ghosts" seems, to me, absurdly ridiculous. 

psychic phenomena? no. I'd say its quite evident that there are people out there who are very perceptive and good at manipulating situations, tricking the mind, perhaps even tricking themselves in a delusional sort of way, and so on... but I do not believe other human beings, my equals, possess such a power[psychic] that I do not. 

and lastly aliens... yes, absolutely. with the understanding of the vastness of the universe (or at least as much as my mind can handle) and the amount of planets orbiting stars (in the billions) on such an epic scale in many billions of galaxies in this universe alone, with the possibility of multiple universes, and with the understanding that, biologically speaking, life can flourish in even the harshest of enviornments, and that life truly does adapt to its enviornment, I truly, truly believe that it is a near impossibilty that there isn't some sort of other-wordly life out there beyond Earth.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

Magic Ownz said:


>


So you don't think there's at least extraterrestrial bacterial life out in the universe, at some point along the time continuum?


----------



## Magic447 (Jun 7, 2012)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> So you don't think there's at least extraterrestrial bacterial life out in the universe, at some point along the time continuum?


Bacterial life probably exists and even more advanced forms maybe but they ever find a way to break the light speed limit and visit us? I hope they do while I'm still alive.roud:


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

Magic Ownz said:


> Bacterial life probably exists and even more advanced forms maybe but they ever find a way to break the light speed limit and visit us? I hope they do while I'm still alive.roud:


I hope I'm alive when (and if) that happens too, that would be a dream come true! 
... but hey, maybe we are not even worth contacting/visiting, it seems like a lot of effort for such a conflicted/corrupt species[humans].


----------

